# Bees Drinking in my bucket



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a pool very close to my hives and have been reading here on different things to get the bees water. I believe it was Micheal Bush that suggested a bucket with sticks, well i happened to have a 30 gallon tub for icing drinks . I loaded it with some 2-3 inch limbs I had on the firewood pile, added 20 gallons of water , some salt and some a quart of sugar water. You can see even in the rainy weather we have been having my bees have taken well to the bucket. i ope this means good things for pool season, as my wife is allergic. She swears she is staying neck deep with my veil on in the pool all summer!!

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g212/pir8bill/Bee Stuff/0506090944a.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g212/pir8bill/Bee Stuff/0506090944.jpg


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

I am curious to know what the salt and sugar water are for

Mick


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

Salt because bees need some salt in their diet and I thought it would help draw them to this water source. And Sugar as an attractant also.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Sticks in a bucket is a wonderful idea! I was going to use styrophome and cut holes in my water container (to prevent overflow during rain), but sticks is so much simpler and easier.

I'm going to have to use this idea on my next setup


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

When tje weater gets dry I use a 20 gal tub for water with a canvas cover. The cover is partially submerged in the center and the rest of it stays wet from the wicking action. The water in the center with the submerged canvas is only an inch or so deep. The bees take to it well and no drowning! They can get either the exposed water in the center or suck up water from the wet canvas. I have to refill every couple of days in real hot weather


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

how much salt?


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I put about 2 cups of salt in 25 gallons of water, but I don't think there is any ind of exact science to it. I heard that the guy that set the world record for honey production sprinkled salt on his landing board.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Too much sugar and pretty soon the bees won't be able to fly back to the hive 

does the salt discourage mosquitos by any chance?


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I was hoping the salt would discourage mosquitos, but It must not, because I have plenty of those. I dump the bucket once a week or so.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

ncsteeler said:


> I put about 2 cups of salt in 25 gallons of water, but I don't think there is any ind of exact science to it. I heard that the guy that set the world record for honey production sprinkled salt on his landing board.


you must be talking about the guy who wrote the book "mastering the art of beekeeping".

I remember he said that in one part of the book that he sprinkled some salt on the landing board sometimes.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

to much salt is lethal.
But,
I can never locate that amount.
Some keepers put mineralized salt on the hives top bars in spring.
Ernie


----------

